# Finally Got Root on Vivid!



## mrstevemontoya (Aug 16, 2011)

What up Y'all, I'll try to be brief and give what info i can. After trying to root my Disire HD fir a year AT&T gave me a Vivid. Used Z4 root and it worked. Wiki says rooted and user unlock able. Tried to unlock bootloader through HTC but I got a Macbook air. got as far as request token but Mac doesnt have a command prompt and it failed. I can DL roms but every app says phone is not rooted but phone will still cycle on most apps. Some one Please help a Brotha out!!!!!


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

mrstevemontoya said:


> What up Y'all, I'll try to be brief and give what info i can. After trying to root my Disire HD fir a year AT&T gave me a Vivid. Used Z4 root and it worked. Wiki says rooted and user unlock able. Tried to unlock bootloader through HTC but I got a Macbook air. got as far as request token but Mac doesnt have a command prompt and it failed. I can DL roms but every app says phone is not rooted but phone will still cycle on most apps. Some one Please help a Brotha out!!!!!


I don't think your actually rooted...download superuser or supersu from playstore (needed to give apps root permission) I haven't used a mac since elementry/middle school but I'm pretty sure they do have some sort of command prompt/terminal...its been a while so I could be wrong...

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Macs do have a terminal aha
They are a Unix system! If it didn't have a terminal I would be ashamed to own one.


----------



## altanimi (Jul 12, 2012)

I think there's also a tool for Mac users over on xda...


----------

